

Triskweline: A new fixed-width font for programmers - superberliner
http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/

======
apl
There are better alternatives out there. Inconsolata, Anonymous Pro, et cetera
- take your pick. Nobody was staring at Courier before this font arrived.
(Well, I wasn't.)

------
zyklon
Not very new if it was made in 2003.

The letterforms look nice, but the lack of slashed zeros and restriction to
10pts are a deal-breaker for me.

------
jhrobert
I am almost perfectly happy with ProggySmall, works ok at 8pt, I get > 100
lines per page on my w x 1200 screen.

Why would I change?

